# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  SOS αμεση βοηθεια τωρα!!!!!!!!!

## geocupra

καλησπερα παιδια!!!

υπαρχεια ενα σκυλάκι το οποιο κλαιει ωρες τωρα.....ειναι καπου στην γυρω περιοχή,πιθανότατα να ειναι δεμενο,δεν μπορω να πω με σιγουρια,αλλα δεν σταματάει ωρες τωρα...εχει τρελαθει το καημένο!!!
υπαρχει καποιο τηλεφωνο στο οποιο μπορεί να απευθυνθεί καποιος,να ερθει καμια οργάνωση,είτε να "ξηγηθεί φυστίκι αράπικο" τον ιδιοκτήτη ή να φροντίσει το σκυλί σε περίπτωση που δεν ανηκει σε καποιον???

----------


## maria83

σε ποια περιοχη?

----------


## babis100nx

Γνωριζεις αν ειναι σε σπιτι η αδεσποτο?

----------


## maria83

πρεπει να το εντοπισεις οντως. Αν ειναι αδεσποτο μας λες τι εχει ακριβως. ΑΝ ειναι δεσποζομενο στειλε μου να σου πω τι μπορεις να κανεις

----------


## koukoulis

Μαρία, πες μας και για τις δυο περιπτώσεις να έχουμε όλοι υπόψη μας τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε

----------


## geofil

Ίσως απλά να έχει χαθεί η μάνα του και να την ψάχνει.

----------


## jk21

ή να εχει φυγει το αφεντικο και να το εχει αφησει σπιτι ... συχνο φαινομενο 

ο Γιωργος μενει περιστερι ... τωρα που ακριβως θα μας πει

----------

